
Amazon Web Services Blog: MySQL Interface to Amazon S3 - brett
http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2007/04/mysql_interface.html
======
mattculbreth
Very cool, I'll check this out. I highly doubt it performs well enough to be
useful yet (each row is a name/value in S3) but it's certainly a good
direction to be heading.

~~~
pjzedalis
why? Maybe for replication.

